# looks like my number may be up



## posifour11 (Feb 27, 2003)

just recieved an email from my SSG, this is the jist of it-


......subject- better luck next time ( his sense of humor)

you missed being mob'd as a truck driver by 2 people.

our time is coming, so be prepared.....


one of our guys WAS tapped and he himself was third on that list. appears they are getting around to us, was really hoping they overlooked our little detachment.


----------



## posifour11 (Feb 27, 2003)

looks like i spoke too soon. i have to report the 30th.


----------



## BearCreekFarm (Jun 24, 2005)

Please keep us posted as to your whereabouts and what you're up to. We'll be thinking good thoughts for your safe return.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Sending prayers for your saftey over the next several months.


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

OH Russell!! Guess we will have to wait a while on the runt pig deal...... 
Tana Mc


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

May God bless you and keep you safe!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Yes! May the Lord bless you and keep you! May the Lord make His face to shine upon you! And be gracious unto you! 

Stay safe! Will also be praying for you!


----------



## Southernman (Aug 21, 2005)

Be safe over there. Been there twice myself. Just remember, us truckers only defense is to keep rolling, not like we have armor. God Bless.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

I sure didn't like learning this news Russell -- will have you in our thoughts. 

Laura, I guess you and Russell and the kids know ya'll are more then just camping buddies to us...if you need us we're here for you. And if you just need to vent or whatever no matter what time of the night or day - I'm only a phone call away.

Hugs
Marlene


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

If you can keep us informed it would be refreshing to hear the truth for a change conserning actions over there, remember - don't share a foxhole with anyone braver than you are. Tracers work both ways. Who ever shares the most lead walks away after. Point and spray relieves stress and gives you time to find cover.


----------



## RLMS (Mar 10, 2003)

My great-grandfather told my grandfather when he went off to WW1; who lived to tell my father when he went off to WW2; who lived to tell me when I went off to beautiful downtown SE f..... Asia-----------Keep your head down, stupid and come home safe.


----------



## posifour11 (Feb 27, 2003)

thanks everyone, i really appreciate the support. 

as of now, i have to report to lincoln, ne

then to ft. riley

then to 88M school ay ft. mclellan , AL

then back to ft.riley

after that, its anybody's guess..................

don't know which is worse, knowing or not knowing?


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

if it's any help- our local unit is on their way home, every one of them safe and sound!!

best to you and yours...


----------

